

256b.htm Competition (2002) - justin_
http://wildmag.de/compo/

======
mdy
Someone should make videos in old browsers. Most of the demos are not working
anymore. ):

But my best entry still does: [http://wildmag.de/compo/Midcoast-
The_Wormhole/5.htm](http://wildmag.de/compo/Midcoast-The_Wormhole/5.htm)

~~~
sp332
You can download virtual machine images from Microsoft just for testing old
versions of IE.
[http://dev.modern.ie/tools/vms/windows/](http://dev.modern.ie/tools/vms/windows/)

------
avian
> 5\. It's not allowed to use the file name as source code.

I would love to see the entry that made it necessary to add this rule.

~~~
foone
It's an old trick for compression/size limit competitions. You have N bytes
allowed, but you can get an extra M bytes by putting them in the filename
(minus however many bytes it takes to access the filename)

like if you several uncompressable (random) files you can "compress" them
further by moving some of their bytes into the filenames.

------
smpetrey
Reminds me of the Rafaël Rozendaal's work. ICYI:
[http://www.newrafael.com/websites/](http://www.newrafael.com/websites/)

------
joshmn
I'm not "old" by any means, but I don't think that those born after 1997 will
really understand how cool some of this stuff is. :(

~~~
mdy
!0

------
ericfrederich
Yeah... I was wondering the same thing. I guess you could use some crazy long
filename to encode data and "cheat"

